

R.I.P. Frothy Times, A Return To Normalcy - alex1
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/30/i-see-a-glass-thats-twice-as-big-as-it-needs-to-be/

======
dklounge
sigh. my wantrepreneurial dreams are dashed ...

